# recent changes to e-mtb access in WA



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Hello everyone. I wasn't sure where I wanted to post this thread. I wanted to post it in the WA forum but I was worried that it would be moved here or people would give me grief. I was recently reading some news from Evergreen MTB Alliance (local MTB advocates) and came across some information regarding e-mtb use in the state: https://www.evergreenmtb.org/blog/updates-on-e-mtb-access-advocacy-in-washington

They also linked in the blog that Washington State Parks is starting to allow e-bike usage on in-park trail systems. The info sheet is located here: https://www.evergreenmtb.org/images/files/WAStateParksEBikeInfoSheet_11-8-19.pdf

I'm wondering what does this all mean when looking at the the big picture? After reading Evergreen's blog, I can understand what they are trying to do and I hope things balance out in the end. Does this Infosheet from WA State Parks mean that e-mountain bikes can be ridden in local bike parks? We have a ton of them in my area. I have around 6-8 bike parks within an hour drive of my home.

Right now, I'm wondering more about this e-mtb policy shift from my perspective. I am listed as permanent and totally disabled by the VA. My post-military health has taken a gradual turn downhill and it's slowly eating away my ability to pedal a bike. For me, mountain biking is starting to become more difficult because pedaling a bike is slowly aggravating everything that is wrong with me from military service. I have to take ibuprofen and/or tylenol prior to riding just to pedal my bike on a trail. I've resorted to riding laps on green and blue trails these days because it's too difficult for me to attempt diamond and double diamond trails.

It may come to the point very soon where I will either sell my bikes and walk away from cycling or consider an e-mtb (or an e-road bike) so I can continue doing it. I'm just nervous to buy an e-mtb because I don't want to take grief from other riders on the trail. Plus I don't want to ride in areas where I shouldn't be riding as well. I can't say for certain that riding an e-mtb would make my life easier on the trail but I wouldn't mind exploring the idea with hopes that I can still pedal a bike.

Does anyone have insight into all this recent e-mtb talk in WA? I don't mean to start some kind of war. I'm just weighing my options and I'm sort of venting about my degraded health from military service. I lost a lot over the last 20 years and everything is finally hitting home. Cycling is my only outlet in life and I'm really worried about losing it due to health problems.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Battery - I appreciate them military meaning but it's a very cool MTBR handle for someone who rides an ebike! :yesnod:

I don't have any insight into the situation in Washington State, but I can't imagine anyone begrudging a disabled vet riding an ebike! I wouldn't wait, start having fun now and don't let time slip by. You could check with local Land and Park managers beforehand, but I imagine there are many nice and legal places to ride in your area.

Cheers! :thumbsup:


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

levity said:


> Battery - I appreciate them military meaning but it's a very cool MTBR handle for someone who rides an ebike! :yesnod:
> 
> I don't have any insight into the situation in Washington State, but I can't imagine anyone begrudging a disabled vet riding an ebike! I wouldn't wait, start having fun now and don't let time slip by. You could check with local Land and Park managers beforehand, but I imagine there are many nice and legal places to ride in your area.
> 
> Cheers! :thumbsup:


Thanks! My name was based on a character from a video game. At the time, I didn't realize that it could carry dual meaning with e-bikes too. Perhaps it was fate that I was meant to get one later on down the road. I think most riders will not realize that I'm a disabled veteran on an e-bike. Rather they would most likely make the comment anyways assuming that I'm out of shape and lazy. We will see though. From what I've read, e-bikes are very slowly becoming accepted into the cycling community. I ran into a couple at my local bike park and it was fun watching them ride it on the trails. I had no hate against them or anything. One dude had a really nice Specialized e-bike but I wasn't sure which model.

I did test ride a Trek Super Commuter on my city streets a couple months ago and I was surprised how much easier it was to pedal. I tried all of the power settings and it was an enjoyable ride. It makes me wonder what an e-mtb would feel like on the trail. I may watch for a demo day in my area and give it a shot.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Battery said:


> Thanks! My name was based on a character from a video game. At the time, I didn't realize that it could carry dual meaning with e-bikes too. Perhaps it was fate that I was meant to get one later on down the road. I think most riders will not realize that I'm a disabled veteran on an e-bike. Rather they would most likely make the comment anyways assuming that I'm out of shape and lazy. We will see though. From what I've read, e-bikes are very slowly becoming accepted into the cycling community. I ran into a couple at my local bike park and it was fun watching them ride it on the trails. I had no hate against them or anything. One dude had a really nice Specialized e-bike but I wasn't sure which model.
> 
> I did test ride a Trek Super Commuter on my city streets a couple months ago and I was surprised how much easier it was to pedal. I tried all of the power settings and it was an enjoyable ride. It makes me wonder what an e-mtb would feel like on the trail. I may watch for a demo day in my area and give it a shot.


The eBike helps me a lot in avoiding SI joint pain that flares up if I ride my normal mountain bike; I up the assist level on steeper sections so it might help you too but I think it would help you too except for the aggravation that you would get riding trails where they aren't legal from self-appointed enforcers. My local trails are open to me which is the ideal situation; it's actually easier on my joints riding to the trail than loading and unloading the bike from the car. Even riding the bike to work is better than driving for my joint pain; if you have similar issues with driving and have to travel to ride the eBike may not be for you.

Probably your best strategy is to just ride where you want, appeal for justice from authorities and tell any self-important enforcers to GFT. In your case I think this is ethical.


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

I think you'll find any negative pushback out in the real world negligible. It's only the brave keyboard warriors in Mommy's basement who give other impressions. The overriding (pun?) thing I do when out and about on my BBSHD fattie and mixing with non e bikes, is I always ride like them, NEVER faster, though I could, uphill anyway. Never any issues at all in over 3 years, maybe a few "you're cheating" comments but made while laughing not in a throw down way. I too have no info on your area, just saying how it works for me.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

portnuefpeddler said:


> I think you'll find any negative pushback out in the real world negligible...


Agree. Most folks you'll meet on the trails are either curious about and/or understanding/supportive of ebikes. The chatter here on MTBR can be misleading.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

levity said:


> Agree. Most folks you'll meet on the trails are either curious about and/or understanding/supportive of ebikes. The chatter here on MTBR can be misleading.


Hopefully Battery doesn't encounter the old man trail enforcer from this recent thread on eMtbForums:https://www.emtbforums.com/community/threads/welp-just-had-the-biggest-hole-"ban"-me-from-the-local-trails.8952/#post-121853


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

You can ride an e-bike on the road and on bikepaths legally if you are not interested in poaching trails that are not legal. So no matter what you'll have places you can ride and get exercise on an e-bike you buy. A mountain bike with suspension would probably be a good idea regardless as it's likely to be more comfortable.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Thanks for some of the insight. I'm actually wondering if riding an e-mtb would be of benefit over my regular bike. I have issues with both of my knees, feet, and ankles. I also have back pains along my spine and on different parts of my back. Pumping my bike on the trail and just general trail riding really beats me up by the end of the session. My body is pretty shot to hell from military service. I'm unsure if riding an e-mtb would make any of that better. By chance does anyone have similar health issues like mine and ride an e-bike? 

For the record, I do pre-ride exercises and stretching to include foam roller work. It doesn't help me too much when I'm on my mountain bike but it works pretty well when I'm on my road bike.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Battery said:


> Thanks for some of the insight. I'm actually wondering if riding an e-mtb would be of benefit over my regular bike. I have issues with both of my knees, feet, and ankles. I also have back pains along my spine and on different parts of my back. Pumping my bike on the trail and just general trail riding really beats me up by the end of the session. My body is pretty shot to hell from military service. I'm unsure if riding an e-mtb would make any of that better. By chance does anyone have similar health issues like mine and ride an e-bike?
> 
> For the record, I do pre-ride exercises and stretching to include foam roller work. It doesn't help me too much when I'm on my mountain bike but it works pretty well when I'm on my road bike.


That's really hard to answer. On one hand the motor will take some of the peak pedaling load off your body, but the extra weight of the motor/battery will take more effort to move around on trails.

Is there any place where you can rent an e-bike in your area?


----------



## rancher52 (Aug 16, 2019)

I also have severe back neck leg pain, I train dogs, have a tier 1 k9 Nexus she requires lots of attention "work" We use to go on long walks, but that crippled me,I bought a e-bike and wow I can push it, it hurts but not anymore than standing, I can go for miles working my dog or Just getting excercise, I really missed not sweating, getting my endorphins going, it's been 5 years , Yes sleep hurts more but I'm definitely stronger, feel better, my pain is still there but I can handle it better, I have a fat tire easier to ride regardless and a Trek7es has full suspension which makes a huge difference going off road, I would buy a throttle, with assist bike to start out with, lot easier to work into riding ,cover a lot of miles without killing yourself, My FS bike took me a while to fit, as they have the handle bars low, for a messed up back and neck ,very uncomfortable, I do believe these e-bike saved my life, Good Luck, 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

vikb said:


> That's really hard to answer. On one hand the motor will take some of the peak pedaling load off your body, but the extra weight of the motor/battery will take more effort to move around on trails.
> 
> Is there any place where you can rent an e-bike in your area?


I haven't found any just yet. I'll keep looking out for an e-bike demo day. I can test ride them through my local Trek and Specialized dealers but there are no trails near the shops. It's all urban. If anything I can take a Specialized model out for a test ride along the waterfront and see how it feels.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Battery said:


> I haven't found any just yet. I'll keep looking out for an e-bike demo day. I can test ride them through my local Trek and Specialized dealers but there are no trails near the shops. It's all urban. If anything I can take a Specialized model out for a test ride along the waterfront and see how it feels.


When I am running errands around town I've been jumping on an old mountain bike lately and I can find quite a lot of what I call "urban assault" features to play on. Stuff like stairs, curbs, speed bumps, steep hills in parks, etc... I can ride up and down and jump off to get a bit of a shred fix.

So if you can do an urban demo maybe see what you can find along those lines to see how the e-bike handles when you have to throw it around a bit like you would trail riding. It's not a perfect solution, but you'll get more info than you have now.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Sorry to read you're having more issues, Battery, I had noticed you haven't been riding as much lately. I don't know if an ebike will ease your pain or not but I wish you well. It does sound like you are a perfect candidate for one if it works for you.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Battery said:


> Thanks for some of the insight. I'm actually wondering if riding an e-mtb would be of benefit over my regular bike. I have issues with both of my knees, feet, and ankles. I also have back pains along my spine and on different parts of my back. Pumping my bike on the trail and just general trail riding really beats me up by the end of the session. My body is pretty shot to hell from military service. I'm unsure if riding an e-mtb would make any of that better. By chance does anyone have similar health issues like mine and ride an e-bike?
> 
> For the record, I do pre-ride exercises and stretching to include foam roller work. It doesn't help me too much when I'm on my mountain bike but it works pretty well when I'm on my road bike.


I have just one bad and painful joint. Without the eBike I was down to about a five mile ride before it got too painful and my back muscles started guarding. With the eBike I can ride 15 to 20 miles with stretching before, during and after the ride. What really helps me is not having to produce a lot of torque going up steeper hills. I couldn't commute on the road bike more than once a week because of shock, but I've pedal-commuted almost every day this past year since I got the eBike.

You might also consider suspension tuning; the Avalanche mods that I got for my previous human-powered bike reduced shock on a rocky test trail I was using for image stabilization development by about one G; say from 3g to 2g of constant vibration at the helmet. I transferred the tuned fork to my eBike and upgraded the shock; haven't got that tuned yet but I think I got lucky; the Fox Factory DPS stock tune seemed to work well on the eBike. When it needs a rebuild I'll send it in for a tune.

You might want to try a custom tune on your current bike if you haven't already done so; that could increase your comfort level as much or more than getting an eBike; especially since moderately priced eBikes don't come with the best suspension components.


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

vikb said:


> When I am running errands around town I've been jumping on an old mountain bike lately and I can find quite a lot of what I call "urban assault" features to play on. Stuff like stairs, curbs, speed bumps, steep hills in parks, etc... I can ride up and down and jump off to get a bit of a shred fix.
> 
> So if you can do an urban demo maybe see what you can find along those lines to see how the e-bike handles when you have to throw it around a bit like you would trail riding. It's not a perfect solution, but you'll get more info than you have now.


 I too get perverse satisfaction from town riding, especially in running stop signs, traffic lights, one way streets, and all the other things I never do when driving my 52,000 pound pig of a crane truck around town, which requires a commercial drivers license. I drive it uber lawfully, on the bike, not so much. Street riding is fun, though more dangerous then trail riding!


----------

